

How Hackathons Work - gailees
http://blog.mhacks.org/post/41200252073/how-hackathons-work

======
rjvir
They forgot the part about how hackathons are a weekend of stress, fatigue,
and an overall deterioration of the body.

~~~
gailees
Hackathons are a lot like gyms. As much as it breaks down your body, you grow
stronger because of it!

~~~
chaselee
As long as you eat healthy and don't sit the whole time.

~~~
ngokevin
Neither of which ever happen during hackathons.

~~~
gailees
truth haha

------
chaselee
it'd be cool to see what happens inside producing a hackathon

~~~
gailees
CRAZINESS

